# this is freaking me out can anyone help?? please read



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 28, 2010)

*PLEASE READ!!!! this is freaking me out can anyone help??*

Hello all, I am 37 weeks today, and was needing to ask about insulin requiremants. 
thing is yesterday, I took my normal 46 us of lantus in the morning and had a bowl of cereal which i took 16 humalog for as my bm was on 2.9 before hand... anyway throught the course of the day I struggled to keep my bloods above 4. I even ate my tea which was pretty low in carb, without needing any insulin, I must of had 3 200ml glasses of lucozade by this point.
Eventually at 11 pm I decided to call for help from nhs 24.(realising that by this point I should of taken 68 us of humalog and had only taken 16) I got some help in the form of a phone call back from some out of hours gp who did not have a clue about pregnancy and type 1, and she decided to call a doctor from the maternity hospital who then phoned me. 
She asked the routine questions ie did I feel generally well and was my baby having regular movements (which she was) she suggested I come in for overnight monitoring of my blood sugars but I said no and that I would call back at 7 am with the bloods I had taken up to then,
Afetr this call I decided to take some cereal without insulin and seen 8.9 on my meter within half an hour, I took some insulin and eventually after 2 hours my bm was sitting on 7.5 so I decided I was safe to sleep.  
I sl[ept through the 7am call I was supposed to make, and was awoken by my obstetrician (??spelling) who must of got wind of my problems. 
Anyway he was concerned that my insulin requrements were low but happy that my baby was moving etc my bm was 5 when he phoned.
Today has been ok ish, and bm been sitting around 6 all day, except for 5 mins ago when it crashed to 3.9.
I guess i want to know has anyone experienced this at this point in pregnancy? and if it can be anything to do with the stronger braxton hicks I have been having for a few days.. they are painful now and feel like period lower abdominal/back pain with sharp pains up in my hoohoo (sorry TMI)  

Please reply someone....


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Lou,

Sounds like a nightmare! I was warned that my insulin requirements towards the end of pregnancy would change (yet again!) and i'd need dramatically less insulin than i'd been giving myself towards the end of pregnancy - but it never really happened. Not sure if that's of any help but just wanted to reassure you a little. I did have lots and lots of hypo's right at the start of my pregnancy with jessica though. I just had to keep dropping my lantus down every few days. Hope things improve it must be so exhausting on top of being heavily pregnant - Not long now though hun xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 28, 2010)

My obstetrician was worried about placenta issues, but i was thinking I was just getting ready for labour.... as I said my braxton hicks are now painful etc so cervical ripening and something or other to do with the uterus could be making this happen. 
I really am thinking I will go before next monday... 
Ill phone diabetic clinic tomo and see wat they think bout my sugars and hopefully I will be in a more enlightened position. 
ONE WEEK ONE WEEK ONE WEEK.... and ill be sane again hehehehe  

Cheers for replying emma  xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> My obstetrician was worried about placenta issues, but i was thinking I was just getting ready for labour.... as I said my braxton hicks are now painful etc so cervical ripening and something or other to do with the uterus could be making this happen.
> I really am thinking I will go before next monday...
> Ill phone diabetic clinic tomo and see wat they think bout my sugars and hopefully I will be in a more enlightened position.
> ONE WEEK ONE WEEK ONE WEEK.... and ill be sane again hehehehe
> ...



Lou, I cxan't comment at all on your situation, but I do wish you well and good health! Hope all goes well over the coming week


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you  
I think the pregnancy/diabetes thing makes you a little bit more insane than you were before, so worrying about everything will always go hand in hand I guess. 
Glad I found this place though, your all so nice and have managed to put my mind at ease on a few occasions throught this particular life experience... 
It will be nice to know that even after I have given birth there are always people on the forums chatting away about other diabetes related subjects


----------



## rachelha (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Lou - sorry I can not help with this problem.  Have you managed to get hold of the clinic yet?


----------



## allisonb (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Lou.  Hope things have settled down again and you're managed to get some sensible advice.  I'm also having lots and lots of hypos at the moment.  I'm 38 weeks on Wednesday and am booked in for a section that morning.  My insulin requirements seems to have fallen again, just when I thought I'd cracked it!  Keep going, not long now!

Allison


----------

